# USB Automounting question



## Zohaib Online (May 11, 2017)

I have read handbook https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/usb-disks.html  Para 17.4.2 But I want to set auto-mount USB devices for only a particular user not for general. I dont want to mess with default FreeBSD files to get problem in future, so would like to know is it possible to create files is /usr/local/  Foulder instead of default files like  

/etc/auto_master
/etc/devd.conf


----------

